# comment connaître le débit internet de son modem ?



## labeille (16 Mai 2007)

Voilà une question facile pour vous mais difficile pour moi.
Récemment je discutais avec un pot et je me suis révélé incapable de dire quel débit avait mon modem. Je crois savoir pourtant que c'est facile à vérifier .


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

tu as un certain nombre de sites permettant des tests&#8230; cherche speedtest dans google


----------



## angelo95 (16 Mai 2007)

Sinon tu as des sites pour cela, comme celui de 60 millions de consommateurs :
http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/bases.12_services_plus_60.1_le_testeur./


----------



## labeille (16 Mai 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> Sinon tu as des sites pour cela, comme celui de 60 millions de consommateurs :
> http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/bases.12_services_plus_60.1_le_testeur./



Merci angelo95
Je suis allé sur le site de "60" et j'ai fait le test : 3590kb/s. C'est pas mal pour la campagne !


----------



## macaddicted (17 Mai 2007)

il y a DSLTest pour les abonnés orange 
resultats envoyés et conservés par orange, pratique si soucis


----------



## jerlaboule (17 Mai 2007)

bonjour dlstest est compatible mac?
si oui , c'est nouveau je pense.


----------



## blaco (17 Mai 2007)

En Suisse, on n'a pas que des banques, du chocolat et du fromage, mais aussi un site très fiable pour toi:

http://www.speedtest.ch/fr/default.cfm

:love:


----------



## macaddicted (17 Mai 2007)

jerlaboule a dit:


> bonjour dlstest est compatible mac?
> si oui , c'est nouveau je pense.


avec ouindoze sous parrallels


----------



## Ax6 (17 Mai 2007)

Sinon, si c'est un modem routeur, tu peux même verifier ta bande passant max que tu peux avoir en allant dans l'interface Web de ton modem (bien entendu toutes les box ne le font pas)


----------

